# Mikrowelle Sicherung fliegt raus



## DKK007 (22. Januar 2018)

Bei unserer Kombi-Mikrowelle fliegt seit einiger Zeit beim Start der Mikrowelle die Sicherung auf der 1000W Stufe beim einschalten raus. Wenn die Sicherung wieder drin ist, "bootet" die Mikrowelle wieder ganz normal und fragt nach der Uhrzeit. Das Problem ist ganz plötzlich während der Benutzung mit 1000W aufgetreten, wo plötzlich die Sicherung rausgeflogen ist. 
Auf kleineren Leistungstufen bleibt die Sicherung drin und die Mikrowelle geht nach 3-5 Sekunden einfach aus. 
Die anderen Funktionen, wie Backen oder Umluft funktionieren problemlos. 

Was ist defekt?


----------



## wuselsurfer (22. Januar 2018)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Was ist defekt?


Sieht nach Phasenschluß zum Gehäuse aus.
Wie alt ist die Microwelle (blöde Formulierung)?


----------



## DKK007 (23. Januar 2018)

Die ganze Küche ist knapp 10 Jahre alt. 
Man kommt auch nicht so leicht an das Gerät ran, da die fest eingebaut ist.

Für mich sieht es eher nach einer Überhitzung o.ä. aus, da die bei kleineren Leistungsstufen (180/360 W) die Sicherung nicht raus wirft, sondern da wohl eine intere Schutzschaltung greift.

Wie könnte man das mit dem Phasenschluss feststellen oder ausschließen?


----------



## Olstyle (23. Januar 2018)

Eine interne Übertemperaturschaltung löst keinen Leitungsschutzschalter aus.
Bzw. geht denn überhaupt der LS oder ein FI raus?

So oder so kann man nur eins sicher sagen: Die Mikrowelle ist kaputt, hör bloß auf die weiter zu benutzen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (23. Januar 2018)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wie könnte man das mit dem Phasenschluss feststellen oder ausschließen?


Halte ein Voltmeter ans Metallgehäuse und den Schutzleiter einer Schukosteckdose bei 1000W.

Das muß ganz kurz etwas anzeigen, wenn die Sicherung rausfliegt.

Wohnst Du im Alt- oder Neubau?

Welche Sicherungen sind verbaut (Klapp- oder Schmelzsicherungen)?


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (23. Januar 2018)

Was ist denn eine Klappsicherung? 

Das heißt, wenn überhaupt Leitungsschutzschalter!


----------



## TheBadFrag (23. Januar 2018)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Halte ein Voltmeter ans Metallgehäuse und den Schutzleiter einer Schukosteckdose bei 1000W.
> 
> Das muß ganz kurz etwas anzeigen, wenn die Sicherung rausfliegt.
> 
> ...


1. Wenn jemand das nicht kann, dann würde ich nicht dazu raten eine Mikrowelle zu reparieren. Die Dinger können einen ziemlich schnell umbringen.(wenn man Pech hat)
2. Braucht man nicht nur ein "Voltmeter". Das kann nach hinten losgehen.
3. Fliegt ein Leitungsschutzschalter nicht raus, wenn du einen Kurzschluss wegen Erde hast. Der FI ist da vorher immer schneller raus.


@DKK007
Mikrowelle ausbauen, Stecker rausziehen, zum Fachmann bringen oder neu kaufen. Zum Fachmann bringen kann sich durchaus lohnen, ich habe grade erst eine Microwelle für 1,29€ repariert.


----------



## DKK007 (23. Januar 2018)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Halte ein Voltmeter ans Metallgehäuse und den Schutzleiter einer Schukosteckdose bei 1000W.
> 
> Das muß ganz kurz etwas anzeigen, wenn die Sicherung rausfliegt.
> 
> ...



Ist ein sehr alter Bau, Haus ist über 300 Jahre alt. 
Die Elektrik wurde bei der Sanierung seit 2007 komplett neu gemacht. Im Wohnbereich unter dem Dach ist noch gar nicht alles fertig. 
Ist eine "Klappsicherung", der Kasten in der Küche ist auch recht groß, da jedes Gerät einzeln abgesichert ist.


----------



## wuselsurfer (24. Januar 2018)

Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Was ist denn eine Klappsicherung?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Eine Sicherung, die beim Auslösen unter anderem einen Hebel umklappt.


Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Das heißt, wenn überhaupt Leitungsschutzschalter!


Das Elektrikerdeutsch hab ich mir gar nicht erst angewöhnt.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> 2. Braucht man nicht nur ein "Voltmeter". Das kann nach hinten losgehen.


Was kann denn beim Messen einer Spannung nach hinten losgehen?


TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Zum Fachmann bringen kann sich durchaus lohnen, ich habe grade erst eine Microwelle für 1,29€ repariert.


Du versaust die Preise.


----------



## TheBadFrag (24. Januar 2018)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Was kann denn beim Messen einer Spannung nach hinten losgehen?
> Du versaust die Preise.


-Die Person stellt das Messgerät falsch ein.
-Die Person schließt das Messgerät falsch an.
-Es wird ein 3€ Messgerät ohne jeglichen Schutz verwendet, womit am 230V Netz nicht gearbeitet werden darf. (CAT IV sagt dir was?)
-Wenn jemand ohne Elektrikkenntnisse an einem defekten Gerät rumfummelt, was locker 2000V in ausreichender Stromstärke bereitstellen kann, kann vieles schief gehen. Nicht umsonst ist das ein kompletter Beruf.

Preise kaputt machen? Wie kann ich mir selber die Preise kaputt machen, wenn ich meine Mikro repariere?


----------



## DKK007 (24. Januar 2018)

Ein gutes digitales Multimeter welches auch 230V~ messen kann wäre vorhanden. Muss nur mal ne neue Batterie rein. Was genau hat das mit dem Cat 4 aufsich? Viele Geräte haben "nur" Cat 3 und dürfen trotzdem bis 600V gehen, z.B. das VC155. 

Ich bastel seit der 3. Klasse mit Elektronik rum, also bin ich durchaus in der Lage das Messgerät richtig einzustellen. Auch in meinem Studium war schon Physik und Elektrotechnik dabei.


----------



## TheBadFrag (24. Januar 2018)

Messkategorie – Wikipedia

So ziemlich jedes 3€ Multimeter kann 230V messen. Manchmal leuchtet es dann halt in deiner Hand.


----------



## JoM79 (24. Januar 2018)

Dazu hätte ich mal ne Frage.
Mein Multimeter hat CAT II, das reicht doch für alles "normale" im Haushalt.
ZB Steckdosen und Lampenanschlüsse durchmessen.
Ist dieses hier Bot Check


----------



## DKK007 (24. Januar 2018)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Messkategorie – Wikipedia
> 
> So ziemlich jedes 3€ Multimeter kann 230V messen. Manchmal leuchtet es dann halt in deiner Hand.



Wobei Haushaltsgeräte bei Cat2 drin sind.


----------



## Pikus (24. Januar 2018)

Darf ich mal Fragen woher der Gedanke eines Defektes kommt? Vielleicht habe ich es überlesen, aber mir klingt das ganze eher nach einem hohen Einschaltstrom zusammen mit einem zu klein und "flink" gewählten Leitungsschutzschalter. 

Der Mikrowellenherd zieht bei 1000W ja schon 4,3A, im Einschaltmoment ne Ecke mehr. Dazu noch ein Kühlschrank o.ä. an einem 6A LSS und es wird dunkel.


----------



## keinnick (24. Januar 2018)

Pikus schrieb:


> Darf ich mal Fragen woher der Gedanke eines Defektes kommt?



Naja:



DKK007 schrieb:


> Auf kleineren Leistungstufen bleibt die Sicherung drin und die Mikrowelle geht nach 3-5 Sekunden einfach aus.
> Die anderen Funktionen, wie Backen oder Umluft funktionieren problemlos.


----------



## Pikus (24. Januar 2018)

Alles klar, den Halbsatz habe ich übersehen. Asche über mein Haupt


----------



## chaotium (24. Januar 2018)

Üblicherweise werden B16 oder B13 Leitungsschutzschalter verwendet. Vllt ist ein elektrisches Bauteil an der 1000W Stufe defekt.
Oder es hat vielleicht was mit der Thermik zu tun dass der LSS auslöste. Am besten zum Fachman und der dies Prüfen.

Und ja mit Multimeter Spannungen messen... da sag ich jetzt lieber nichts dazu


----------



## TheBadFrag (24. Januar 2018)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei Haushaltsgeräte bei Cat2 drin sind.


Ja das stimmt. Habe ich was anderes gesagt?


----------



## wuselsurfer (24. Januar 2018)

xtrame90 schrieb:


> Und ja mit Multimeter Spannungen messen... da sag ich jetzt lieber nichts dazu


Aber ich.
Seit 40 Jahre ist mir beim Spannungsmessen  kein Multimeter hochgegangen oder ich habe einen elektrischen Schlag bekommen.
Natürlich kaufe ich kein 5.- EUR-Teil, eher über 100.- EUR.

Wenn man natürlich auf den Strombereich einstellt, wird es kurz etwas heller im Zimmer und in der Hand.

Hau die Microwelle in die Tonne und kauf was neues.
Das ist ja nun kein Luxusgegenstand.


----------



## DKK007 (24. Januar 2018)

In dem Fall schon fast, da es ein Profigerät ist. Ist eben ein Unterschied, ob man für 4 Leute kocht, oder für 40. Neupreis lag angeblich bei 2500€. 
Allerdings ist die jetzt auch schon 10 Jahre alt. 
Da merkt man mal wieder die geplante Obzoleszenz. Kaum  ist die Garantie rum fällt ein Gerät nach dem anderen aus. Bei der Spülmaschine war es zum Glück nur eine defekte Dichtung, die den Aqua-Stop ausgelöst hatte.



Pikus schrieb:


> Der Mikrowellenherd zieht bei 1000W ja schon 4,3A, im Einschaltmoment ne Ecke mehr. Dazu noch ein Kühlschrank o.ä. an einem 6A LSS und es wird dunkel.



An der Sicherung hängt nur die Mikrowelle dran. Lief auch jahrelang ohne Probleme.

Was das genau für eine Mikrowelle und Sicherung ist, müsste ich am Wochenende schauen.


----------



## Olstyle (25. Januar 2018)

Wenn es die Mikro von einem Verein o.Ä. ist würde ich erst Recht einen Profi ran lassen.
Die Kosten kann man später sowieso bei der Steuer geltend machen.


----------



## DKK007 (25. Januar 2018)

Die Küche läuft über die Firma von der Frau von meinem Vater. Hof am alten Fernweg

Ging mir auch eher um die Ursachenfindung.


----------



## TheBadFrag (25. Januar 2018)

Ich repariere oft Haushaltsgeräte. Sind meistens nur irgendwelche Kleinigkeiten bis max. 10€ defekt. Und ob eine 10 Jahre alte Mikrowelle 1000W 2,4Ghz in das Essen pumpt oder eine Nagelneue macht keinen Unterschied. Das Essen wird deswegen nicht leckerer.

Ich würde die einfach mal zum Elektrofritzen um die Ecke bringen.


----------



## Pikus (25. Januar 2018)

DKK007 schrieb:


> An der Sicherung hängt nur die Mikrowelle dran. Lief auch jahrelang ohne Probleme.
> 
> Was das genau für eine Mikrowelle und Sicherung ist, müsste ich am Wochenende schauen.



Der Gedanke mit dem LSS dürfte erledigt sein, gerade bei einem gewerblich genutzten Gebäude. Hatte den Part überlesen dass die Mikro immer nach ein paar Sekunden abschaltet^^


----------



## DKK007 (25. Januar 2018)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Und ob eine 10 Jahre alte Mikrowelle 1000W 2,4Ghz in das Essen pumpt oder eine Nagelneue macht keinen Unterschied. Das Essen wird deswegen nicht leckerer.



Aber wärmer. 

Lecker ist es schon.


----------



## DKK007 (27. Januar 2018)

So ich hab gerade mal geschaut. LSS ist ein B16.

Nach etwas suchen, habe ich dann auf der Innenseite des Türrahmens auch das Typenschild gefunden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Allerdings stehen da 5 verschiedene Leistungsangaben drauf, wo ich nicht so ganz durchblicke.

Zum Thema Multimeter, das VC820 von meinem Vater hat auch Cat4.
*CAT III 1000 V *
*CAT IV 600 V *


----------



## TheBadFrag (27. Januar 2018)

1000W Mirko
2450W Heißluft
3250W Grill
45W Lüftermotor
3600W Anschlusswert


----------



## chaotium (27. Januar 2018)

Na 3250W ist schon hart am limit. Wenn dann noch Lastspitzen dazukommen dann Schicht im Schacht.
Man könnte den B16 gegen ein C16 tauschen lassen. Oder wenn es ein 3x2,5mm² ist. könnte auch ein B20 hilfe schaffen.
Oder der gerät ist kaputt


----------



## TheBadFrag (27. Januar 2018)

Da ist nix hart man Limit, wenn bei 1000W Mikro der LSS anspricht. Man kann über einen B16 LSS locker 4000W für ein paar Minuten ziehen, ohne das etwas passiert. Außerdem ging es ja 10 Jahre lang. Das Ding ist kaputt und muss repariert werden.


----------



## chaotium (27. Januar 2018)

Zeig mir den B16 der 4KW zulässt. Ja für ein paar Sekunden aber sicher nicht ein "paar minuten" XD


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (27. Januar 2018)

Schau dir mal die Auslösecharakteristik eines LS B16 von irgendeiner Firma an und du wirst staunen.


----------



## SilasHammig (27. Januar 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Siehe Bild Zwei-B


----------

